# Boca Orange seal ABEC 7 in 50E-nice



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

After reading one of the threads last week I decided to go ahead and get a set of spool bearings. I only have 10 casts with them in but picked up 10-15' immediately. I read somewhere that there is a 'break in' period? If so, just wondering how long that is.

Anyway, decided to order some for the 100D7 as well, should be in this week.

Thanks,
JJ


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

There's not really a break in period for ceramics. It's just that most people when they order those bearings dont tell the manufactuer that they want them "Lube Dry". IOW they dont get all the grease out of them, so they have to use them for a bit in order for that grease( or residual) tospin out. However, the Orange seals should already come like that. I order all my bearings "lube dry" but still flush them out further in acetone once I get them. You'd be suprised how much extra I get out when I do that. Congrats on the new bearings! Happy Fishing!


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Dip,

Good tip for sure. I will make sure to flush the new ones I have coming in for the Chronarch before dropping a bit of Rem oil in there.

Would it then make sense to go ahead and pull the 50E bearings out and do the same? 

Thanks Dip!
JJ


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, you can however you have to take those orange seals off first before you drop em in the acetone. it will mess the seals up. Getting them back on is another story. not the easiest but can be done.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I leave the seals off of mine. Flush them, add 1 teeney drop of oil and your good to go.


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm, ok, thanks for this. Looks like I was close to screwing up $30 bearings.

Can you leave the seals off permanently or?

Sorry for my ignorance,
JJ


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

No worries my friend. I'd leave em off.


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice, thanks Dip!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I leave my seals on .........but while I have them off I take a dremel with a small tool shaped like this /\ and barely buzz the inside diameter of the seal. I reinstall both of em onto the bearing until they freespin like they would without them. But thats just me. Either way works well.


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Just a follow up to all this. I removed the seals on the 50E reel and flushed in acetone and added just a tiny bit of Rem oil to each. I don't think I picked up any more distance, but it has been windy so that could have affected it.

The star of the show though are the same bearings for my 100D7. I did not remove the seals on these, just added the smallest bit of Shimano oil and had one huge cast, then the thing went nuts. I need to relearn how to cast with it, I backlashed like crazy and that is something that rarely happens. It probably wasn't a great test though because I had also respooled it with 20lb Fins XS.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I have yet to use on of those new 50's....I want one though. :texasflag


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I've been wanting to try the ceramics. So I should order dry and, since I have the option, sonicate them in IPA or something to remove any lube?


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

As I found from Boca, they claim to ship theirs dry.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Techsas Jim said:


> As I found from Boca, they claim to ship theirs dry.


 Eventhough they ship them "Lube dry" there's always some residual grease in there unless you get their "ultra Dry Lube" those are picked before they get grease off the line and shipped off to get dipped in "tungstein disulfide" Sort of a ceramic hybrid version of an ARB bearing..


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah, big difference then. Thanks for that tip Dip, my 100D7 is sailing with the new bearings!


----------

